# I cant deal



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

I have to get dressed and get goung but i just cant deal w it.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Facet said:


> I have to get dressed and get goung but i just cant deal w it.


you are an epic soldier.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, brother.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

The same today but i will go just like last time.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Just laying in bed cant even cook.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Facet said:


> Just laying in bed cant even cook.


Can't or don't want to?

There's no shame in not wanting to do things, but claiming that it's categorically impossible just isn't likely to be true, and will not help you get better.

Being empirical with yourself is like organizing the clutter on your desk, which will help you function much better.

A good question to ask yourself is this, if someone offered you $100,000,000 to go and cook some food, would you do it?

If the answer is no, then that adds some weight to the thesis that you are entirely physically incapable of undertaking such a task.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> Can't or don't want to?
> 
> There's no shame in not wanting to do things, but claiming that it's categorically impossible just isn't likely to be true, and will not help you get better.
> 
> ...


hahah, wicked point. I wish people were offering me that cash. I think about this with exersize. I literally feel incapable, but it more like is 10000 time harder then when I was non-dp. But I could do it, but fuck I don't want to.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

PhoenixDown said:


> hahah, wicked point. I wish people were offering me that cash. I think about this with exersize. I literally feel incapable, but it more like is 10000 time harder then when I was non-dp. But I could do it, but fuck I don't want to.


Yes, we say we can't because we feel like we have to, when really we don't actually _have_ to do anything!

Here's a cool vid that explains the concept.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice video. Im going for coffee.


----------

